# Congrats Doc and Lynn



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on winning your first Duracats Tourney. They were fishing down on the ohio river at Mt. Vernon. Which is entirely known for its bluecat fishing. Guess what though they won it catching flatheads and big flattys at that. I will let him chime in with the rest of the story though. Congrats Dad and Lynn.


Larry


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg!!!! congrats


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats to you guys on the win.and on your tourney record so far.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant wait to hear the story!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Congrats Doc and Lynn!!!! Got to love winning a "blue cat tourny" with flatheads!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats on the win guys.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Holy Crap Doc/Lynn, I just saw the results. Man, I cant wait to hear the stories.   :B :B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Doc and Lynn!!! or should that be Lynn and Doc?? I also heard about the weights and fish from Matt ( Riverking) so please fill us in, sounds like a true day of fishing to never forget!!

Always rooting for the hometown favorites!!

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you all,
It was the best time of my life on the Ohio River, Lynn was netting fish she never had a rod go down, just was my day, I'm still working on the Duracats site, but you can go there and see the pictures, I have more to upload then tomorrow I'll post pictures on this site.

We caught our 6 fish of 56#, 51#, 36#, 15#,15#,11# for a total of 184# all were Flatheads except for the 11# and it was a BlueCat and all were caught on cutbait, the three biggones took 20 min. or more to bring to the boat, my arms and back still ache, good thing for Aleve, but it's a happy pain.

Doc


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Doc!!!

I need to check with Lynn to see if you gave her any bait 

Ya gotta love gettin yer string stretched like that!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

well doc, since lynn had to net them for u i reckon she should git the $1400! congrats on your win.


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Very nice fish. Congrats on the win.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats, and kudos on the livewell rig! That looks like a slick setup.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the win Doc and Lynn!!


Way to go!!


:B :B :B :B :B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that is one great night of fishing:B 
i think you're gonna need a bigger livewell if you keep boating so much pork 
congrats again,on a super catch.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Way to go Team Lange. Thats catching them!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Heavens, those are some H-O-G-S!! Great job you two.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

niice haul doc and lynn... i been cattin here as well..


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks again,
The 56# Flathead is my personal best along with my 56# Blue, way short of Lynn's personal best Blue of 88#, her personal best Flathead is 27# so she's got some catching up to do, give here time she will do it..............Doc


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats Doc on the fine catches and the 1st place finish. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dale,
You catching any fish up your way......Doc


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

I had planned to fish out of Tanners this past weekend...but the honey-do list was too long. Going to be staying up at Dillon Lake this weekend fishing the Muskegum..hopefully do okay up there. It will be my 1st trip there.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats to both of u on the 1st place.

WOW on your new PB Yellow!!

!%


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the win and your pb,good going youall!!!!!!!!


----------

